# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  راهنمایی برای شروع کار

## meh_secure

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز.
همانطوری که می دونید این انجمن یک انجمن جدیدی هستش و از تکنیک های تقریبا جدید برنامه نویسی میباشد.

لطفا راهنمایی ها و تجربیات خودتون رو اینجا بگذارین ممنون.
برای مثال اولین سوال رو خود من می پرسم.

Windows ce رو اکثرا می شناسیم یا Palm os.

ولی یکی بگه مثلا گوشی موبایلی مثل 6600 یا 7610 یا ... از چه نوع سیستم عاملی استفاده می کنن و آیا می تونیم برای اونها برنامه نویسی کنیم یانه. خلاصه هر چی می دونی بگو و کم نزار. مرسی
خدانگهدار...

----------


## ICEMAN

من اطلاعات زیادی در این زمینه ندارم 
ولی شنیدم چون Machine جاوا رو دارن این جور موبایل ها برنامه های نوشته شده با جاوا روشون اجرا میشه

----------


## alighat

بعضی گوشی های سری 60 نوکیا این امکان رو دارن . این گوشی ها از سیستم عامل Symbian استفاده می کنن . تو بخش Symbin انجمن یا تو وب می تونید دنبالش رو بگیرید .
www.symbain.com
www.nokiaseries60.com
www.newlc.com

----------


## meh_secure

خیلی ممنون از شما.در مورد محیط شبیه سازی این سیستم عامل ها اطلاعی ندارید؟

----------


## ICEMAN

منظورت شبیه ساز چیه 
اگه جاوا رو میگی که روی 99% گوشی ها نصب هست

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
اگه windows ce و symbian رو بلد باشی رو بیشتر گوشیها جواب میده
خود pocket pc  ها 3 تا استاندارد مختلف دارند بسته به cpu ها شون
symbian هم برنامه نویسی برای سری های مختلفش یکم فرق داره 
باید به sdk دستگاهت مراجعه کنی
embeded VS از همه راحتتر و همه گیر تره
ولی بهتر همیشه مال بورلنده :)
C Builder X
بای

----------


## maisam agha

من یه کتاب برنامه نویسی os دارم هر کی می خواد بهم ایمیل بزنه براش بفرستم شاید هم همین جا گذاشتم ولی نه الان

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
اگر زحمت بکشی که ممنون میشیم :)
Ho3in_Mirhadi@yahoo.com
بای

----------


## Silverboy

اگه زحمتی نیست برای من هم بفرستید .ممنون میشم

----------


## najmeh

اگر لطف کنید برای منم بفرستید ممنون می شم.

----------


## meh_secure

اگه زحمتی نیست یک نسخه رو همین جا بگزارید تا تاپیک بی جهت شلوغ نشه. ولی اگر نتونستی عیب نداره میل کن. میل من هم که این زیر هستش.

----------


## pedram2005

لطفا برنامه نویس در گوشی های سامسونگ e630 و d500 را برایم توضیح دهید 

با تشکر از شما

----------


## rmm

> من یه کتاب برنامه نویسی os دارم هر کی می خواد بهم ایمیل بزنه براش بفرستم شاید هم همین جا گذاشتم ولی نه الان


باسلام

لطفا یه نسخه در فاروم بگذارید که همه استفاده کنند.

باتشکر

----------


## behrangnirvana

اگر برای من هم بفرستید ممنون میشم.

----------


## AbdolMehdi

در صورتی که آدرسی برای حرید نرم افزار Appforge CrossFire  در تهران دارید لطفا اعلام نمایید .

----------


## jaleel

سلام 
اگر برای من هم امیل بزنید خیلی ممنون می شم
اگر کسی چیزی به من یاد بدهد برده او می شوم !!! حضرت پیامبر بزرگ وار نوح 
البته ماهمه با برده داری مخالفیم
jaleel_gh@yahoo.com

----------


## lvenoos

سلام.اگه ممکنه برای من هم بفرستید.
venoosl@yahoo.com

----------


## ali825

با سلام 
ush825@yahoo.com

----------


## alib_1421

با سلام اگر امکان دارد برای من هم بفرستید
alib_1421@yahoo.com

----------


## shinsinbin@yahoo.com

لطفا برای من هم بفرستید
shinsinbin@yahoo.com

----------


## taha_Delphi

> من یه کتاب برنامه نویسی os دارم هر کی می خواد بهم ایمیل بزنه براش بفرستم شاید هم همین جا گذاشتم ولی نه الان


اگه می شه برای من هم ارسال کنید

iran_taha@yahoo.com

----------


## هاجر

سلام 
اگه امکان داره برای منم بفرستید
hajar_jafary@yahoo.com

----------


## atusa_com

پس لطف کنین واسه منم بفرستین این کتاب .
ممنون

----------


## vahid_jeyms

اگر لطف کنید برای من هم بفرستید ممنون می شم .
vahid_jeyms@yahoo.com

----------


## reza1357

دوستان اگه ممکنه یکی زحمت بکشه و آن رو یجایی اپلود کنه که بقیه دوستان هم بتوانند استفاده کنند و دوستانی که میخواهند از این کتاب استفاده کنند بجای زدن پست دکمه سپاس اون فرد (فایل اپلود کرده) رو بزنه. تا شاهد اینقدر پست بیهوده نباشیم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Javadxp

آموزش برنامه نویسی سیمبین:
Symbian OS Workshop Farsi

----------------------------------------------------------------------
وبلاگهای آموزش برنامه نویسی موبایل:
http://symbiandeveloper.blogfa.com
http://series60.blogfa.com

----------


## reza1357

این هم یکی دیگه از کارهای این بزرگوار(موسی مرادی) *لینک دانلود*

----------


## mousamk

> این هم یکی دیگه از کارهای این بزرگوار(موسی مرادی) *لینک دانلود*


عزیز جان ما رو شرمنده می‌فرمایید.

ضمناً آقا جواد از لطفتون ممنونم ولی اون لینکی که شما گذاشتین، لینک Symbian os workshop نیست بلکه یه کتاب الکترونیک دیگه است که در مورد فایل‌های پروژه‌های برنامه‌نویسی symbian نوشته‌ام.

ً symbian os workshop farsi رو می‌تونید مستقیماً از آدرس زیر هم دریافت کنید:
http://mousa.persiangig.com/articles...shop_farsi.zip

----------


## hasina

> من یه کتاب برنامه نویسی os دارم هر کی می خواد بهم ایمیل بزنه براش بفرستم شاید هم همین جا گذاشتم ولی نه الان


اگه لطف کنین و برای منم بفرستین ممنون می شم.  :لبخند:  
dolati.h@gmail.com

----------


## hasina

گوشی من Motorola V3I است و تصمیم دارم یک برنامه بانک اطلاعاتی با چند تا فرم ورود اطلاعات براش بنویسم! زبان های C#‎ , Delphi و بانک SQL Server بلدم! آیا می شه این کار رو بکنم؟ جواب می ده؟ از کجا باید شروع کنم؟ آیا با این زبان ها می تونم این کار رو بکنم؟ لطفا هر کی می دونه کمکم کنه :لبخند:

----------


## aminazizam

لطفا این کتاب رو برا منم ارسال کنید:   aminazizam@yahoo.com

----------


## saher_2

لطف کنید برای من هم بفرستید saheran@gmail.com :لبخند:

----------


## tehranchi

با سلام

با تشکر از برپاکننده همچین تاپیکی از همه دعوت می کنم اگه سوالی چیزی در مورد برنامه نویسی موبایل با جاوا هستند سوال کنن شاید بتونم کمکی هرچند کوچیک در این زمینه داشته باشم

درود

----------


## sarall

بادرود
من برنامه نویسی ویژوال بیسیک و پاسکالو واردم می خوام برنامه جاوا برای موبایل بنویسم چطور شروع کنم شنیدم بعضی نرمافزارها پروژه های بیسیکو به جاوا تبدیل می کنن

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
لطفا برای من هم بفرستید
hmdfar@yahoo.com

----------


## totfarangi

ممنون می شم اگه برای من هم بفرستید
pegah_sahar00@yahoo.com :تشویق:

----------


## kalami

میشه برای من هم بفرستید ممنون میشم
mis_daneshjoo@yahoo.com

----------


## mahdi129

سلام دوستان من برنامه ای را با زبان دلفی نوشته ام و می خواهم که در موبایل اجرا کنم کسی می تواند راهنماییم کند که چکار کنم . متشکرم

----------


## CYCLOPS

دوست عزیز ممنون میشم واسه ی منم بفرستی
در ضمن من VB و پاسکال رو تقریبا بلدم (C++‎ هم تازه شروع کردم) میخواستم ببینم چه جوری میتونم با این معلومات اندک واسه گوشی های جاوا برنامه بنویسم 
اصلا شدنی هست؟؟؟؟؟؟
babak.cyclops@gmail.com

----------


## fascist

اگر برای من هم بفرستید ممنون میشم
*fascist_farshad@yahoo.com*

----------


## fascist

:قلب: اگر برای من هم بفرستید ممنون میشم
*fascist_farshad@yahoo.com*

----------


## fascist

اگر لطف کنید برای منم بفرستید ممنون می شم.
*fascist_farshad@yahoo.com*

----------


## neo_matrix

سلام
اول از همه از همه عزیزان معذرت می خوام که نتونستم براشون اون فایل رو بفرستم.
بعدش هم باید بگم که کتابها و آموزشی های جدید تری آمده. سعی می کنم لینک دانلود براتون بزارم

----------

